# startx. probleme

## TopManiac

Hi Leute ich habe ein problem mit startx.

Also ich habe die installation von gentoo ordnungsgemäss wie es in der installationsanleitung gemacht funzt wunderbar...

(naja es gab ein konflikt.....

Ich habe installiert bis zu dem punkt 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -k xfree

 

anschliessend habe ich neugestartet so wie es in der Anleitung stand... dann sollte ich angeblich 

 *Quote:*   

> # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
> 
> # cp -a /mnt/cdrom/packages/* /usr/portage/packages/
> 
> 

 

so das funzte nicht...

No Mount Point oder so

 als ich nachgeschaut habe war im ordner mnt kein cdrom vorhanden und auch kein packages die habe ich dann per hand mit mkdir gemacht.... soweit sogut. Anschliessend habe ich halt die befehle so wie sie da standen ausgeführt 

 *Quote:*   

> # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
> 
> # cp -a /mnt/cdrom/packages/* /usr/portage/packages/
> 
> 

 

Er hat allemal gerödelt und gearbeitet aber als er fertig war habe ich zu guter letzt.. noch 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -k kde
> 
> 

 

ausgeführt....

Anschliessend einen Sauberen reboot ausgeführt....

Nun wollte ich x starten mit dem befehl startx aber er sagt mir immer nur

 *Quote:*   

> "startx"
> 
> hostname: Unknown host
> 
> Using authority file /root/.Xauthority
> ...

 

Tja das wars im grobben und ganzen... Nur das ich nciht weiss was los ist please help

ist garantiert ein dummer anfänger fehler ;P

----------

## Beforegod

Die Doku nicht gelesen?

xf86config ausführen und weiter lesen.

----------

## primat

Hallo,

Du brauchst eine XF86config Datei!

Diese mit xf86config erstellen! Wenn du nicht weiss was Du machen sollst kannst Du "zur Not!!" eine XF86config von einer anderen Distribution oder von Knoppix oder so nach /etc/X11/ von Gentoo kopieren!

Guss

Sebo

----------

## Dirk_G

Hi

Wenn xf86cfg nicht startet versuchs mit

/etc/X11R6/bin/xf86cfg -textmode

und richte alles ein.

Für ausgefallene Monitore verwende 

31 - 48 kHz und       #31.5 geht micht immer, zumindest bei zwei Monitoren von mir

50 - 60 Hz

Für dir Grafig vesa nehemen. Dann speichern und startx

Für die Maus mit Rad in der Datei /etc/X11/XF86config ein 

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

eintragen. Wenn dann nicht geht, nochmal meldeln...  :Cool: 

----------

## TopManiac

Hi ich habe X soweit zwar configuriert aber nun muss ich ja noch monitor maus usw...

Aber da gentoo auf meinen alten laptop läuft der noch eine SIS 630 hat bekomme ich irgendwie das xsystem nicht zu laufen... ich habe mal das forum durchforstet aber alles was ich zu dem thema finde ist auf englisch so das ich ncihts damit anfangen kann....

Weiss eventuell wer rat welcher treiber das ist?? und was ich wählen muss? 

Spezifikation 

Touchbad

Sis 630 Shared Memory Grafikkarte (Targa Visionary laptop)

ps: ich habe es schonmal hinbekommen das der monitor kurz flackert.

----------

## TopManiac

weiss den keiner rat?

----------

## primat

Wie gesagt! Es hilft manchmal Knoppix zu booten und zu schauen was das so macht! 

```
less /etc/X11/XF86config*
```

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## Dirk_G

Das sollte dir weiterhelfen: mit /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86cfg -textmode  erstellt

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        # Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.0 - 48.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 60.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "sis"

        ChipSet     "SIS630/730"

        Card        "sis SIS630/730"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## toskala

 *TopManiac wrote:*   

> weiss den keiner rat?

 

das doch albern hier! lies doch bitte die doku, da steht haarklein drin wie das alles funktioniert. warum schreibt man denn sonst dokumentation?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## joki

Dabei ist die Deutsche Doku eine der am besten und detailliertesten die ich kenne!

----------

## TopManiac

 *Quote:*   

> as doch albern hier! lies doch bitte die doku, da steht haarklein drin wie das alles funktioniert. warum schreibt man denn sonst dokumentation?

 

Na toll ich less mich heir wund und finde ncihts dazu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich finde nirgends in irgendeiner Doku was von mein Problem!!!! Was mir helfen tutet!!!

----------

## ralph

Sach ma, aber wie du zum Beispiel die Maus konfigurierst steht doch haarklein in der Anleitung.

Wo also liegt denn bitte das Problem?  :Shocked: 

----------

## toskala

also bitte, mehr als da kann man doch nicht zu dem thema schreiben?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

gips auch in deutsch

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/desktop.xml

----------

## TopManiac

Hmm ja dieses Tut nutze ich doch auch!!!!

Aber!!!!

1) Ich nutze ein Laptop... (von einem freund) und weiss halt nicht genau was da drin ist.. aber soviel weiss ich!!!

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge sync
> 
> # emerge xfree
> 
> # env-update && source /etc/profile
> ...

 

So diese Befehle habe ich ausgeführt funzt alles wunderbar!!!! So nun kommt das dicke ding:

Das habe ich auch ausgeführt und soweit eingerichtet nach besten wissen!!! Das Problem ist nun 

1) ich weiss nicht genau was der LAPTOP Moni für frequenzen hat! Aber ich habe die standart werte genommen!!! Also kann das daran schonmal nicht liegen weil diese freq. jeder moni nutzt

2) Grafikkarte

ich weiss das angeblich eine SIS 630 drin sein soll... nur ich weiss nicht welcher treiber das in der config ist......

3) ich habe das erstmal so gemacht...

 *Quote:*   

> # /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config

 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device" 
> 
> Identifier "Card0" 
> 
> Driver "sis" 
> ...

 

Soweit so gut... wenn ich dann reboote kommt aber ne fehler meldung nachdem ich startx ausführe.

 *Quote:*   

> Fatal Server Error:
> 
> no screens found

 

Und dann abbruch....

Und in der doku steht zufällig nciht wie ich SIS Karten einrichte!!!!!

ps: Ich habe die dokus gelesen!!!!  Dennoch danke @toskala!!!

Achja ich habe das so versucht!!! wie es 

Dirk_G

sagte... aber es funzt imemrnoch nicht so ganz irgendwie habe ich da einen entscheidenden fehler drin obwohl ich nciht weiss was der fehler ist...

----------

## Dirk_G

Hmmm, so langsam weis ich nicht was du für ein Problem hast. 

Am besten du zeigst uns deine XF86config. Dann sieht man eher was falsch ist. Beschreib auch mal wieder dein GENAUES Problem!

Und noch was an die "Les die Doku Poster". 

Es gibt wirklich genug Dokus über X und co die in deutsch sind.Und das finde ich toll. Aber sie erschlagen nicht alle Probleme. Ich bin noch ziehmlich neu bei gentoo und ích hatte auch Probleme mit X und KDE. KDM wollte einfach nicht starten obwohl alles richtig war. Erst als ich KDE einmal über GDM gestartet hatte ging auch KDM. Witzig was!!!! Und dieser Fehler, wenns einer ist/war, stand in keiner Doku die ich gelesen hatte.

----------

## TopManiac

Meine momentan Xf86config:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout" 
> 
> Identifier "Layout0" 
> 
> Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0 
> ...

 

So mein Problem:

Ich habe versucht Xfree so einzurichten.

Ich habe mich an die doku gehalten.

Aber bei der XF86Configure sollte ich moni und grafikkarte einrichten.

Das habe ich nicht hinbekommen (zumindest wenn ich das so mache wie in der doku da ich nciht weiss welcher sis treiber für die SIS 630 steht)

Ich bekomme den befehl startx nicht wirklich richtig ausgeführt meist sagt er nur 

 *Quote:*   

> Fatal Server Error
> 
> no screen found
> 
> XIO:   fatal I0 error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
> ...

 

Ich denke es liegt daran das ich ein config fehler habe.

Also beim booten wird mir folgendes angesagt (jetzt nur der reine bootvorgang):

SIS 5513 IDE controller on PCI Bus 00 dev 01

SIS 5513 chipset rivision 208

SIS 5513 not 100% native mode: wil prob irqs later 

SIS 630 

ODer zumidnest so ähnlich aber der sinn stimmt schon (hoffe ich)

Und nun möchte ich wissen wie die richtige datei aussehen soll damit ich den x server zum laufen bekomme.... da ich ja imma eine fehlermeldung bekomme wenn ich startx ausführe....

----------

## ralph

Vielleicht solltest du das ganze mal anders versuchen.

Emerge doch mal das Programm mkxf86config (das ist übrigens ~x86).

Das ist das Programm, das bei knoppix die XF86config-4 automatisch erstellt.

Damit sollte es eigentlich alles vollautomatisch gehen.

----------

## TopManiac

jub hab ich gerade versucht.

aber es kommt die meldung 

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies
> 
> emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "mkx86config".
> 
> !!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
> ...

 

muss ich vorher noch etwas machen?

achja der befehl den ich eingegeben habe.

emerge mkx86config

beim zweiten versuch

emerge -k  mkx86config

ich hoffe ich bekomme das heut noch zum laufen  :Razz: 

----------

## _dan_

versuch mal xf86cfg, ist eigentlich das am einfachsten zu bedienende konfigurationsprogramm, und feintuning kannst du dann per hand in der XF86Config machen .

----------

## ralph

Ja, du musst noch ein f einfügen.   :Wink: 

Das Programm heißt mkxf86config.

Wahrscheinlich mußt du auch noch den ganzen Pfad angeben, da das Ganze ~x86 ist, also:

emerge /usr/portage/x11-misc/mkxf86config/mkxf86config-0.8.ebuild

----------

## Dirk_G

Genau diese Meldung hatte ich auch!  Kannst ja mal statt "startx" "kdm" eingeben. Glaube aber nicht das es was bringt! Ich musste gnome installiert und benutze seitdem gdm. Ist eh schöner und besser. 

Welche Karte du hast siehst du so

cat /proc/pci | grep VGA

Zum Treiber für die SIS

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "sis"

EndSection

Das sollte reichen

Zum Monitor kann ich nichts sagen. Ich habe keinen Laptop und weis daher auch nicht welche Frequenzen man bei TFTs einstellt! sorry

Das sicherste ist aber du nimmst mal Knoppix und siehst nach!

Und was noch hilft bevor man emerge ..... eintippt

emerge -s ........... 

emerge -pv ..........

Hab noch was bei goggle gefunden

Section "Monitor"

  HorizSync    31-65

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "1024X768@70HZ"

  VendorName   "--> LCD"

  VertRefresh  58-78

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSectionLast edited by Dirk_G on Fri Jan 30, 2004 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toskala

bei einem notebook ist dein tft einfach ein normaler monitor mit einer bildwiederholrate von 60hz.

welche auflösung du hast weiss ich nicht, aber ich gehe mal von 1024x768 aus, aber das solltest du ja wissen

----------

